# Unitronic Performance Exhaust Upgrades for 4.0 TFSI



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to present its Exhaust System upgrades for the C7/C7.5 Audi® S6®, S7®, RS6®, RS7® & D4 A8®/S8®. Unitronic’s Exhaust Systems are a direct bolt-on, providing hardware support complementing its Performance Software to achieve maximum performance without sacrifice.






Unitronic’s philosophy in designing Performance Hardware starts by first analyzing the factory component(s) in various street and track environments to determine overall performance and likely limitations beyond certain power levels. Through analysis of the data collected, along with engine calibration and engineering principles applied, goals were set forth; optimization of exhaust gas flow and limiting backpressure on the turbine were top priority from a functional, performance oriented standpoint. In addition to these and following suit as is with all of Unitronic Performance Hardware products, ensuring precise OEM-like fitment and top tier component quality is also of utmost importance. All of this must be met without sacrifice, while also ensuring a competitive performance to cost ratio for our end-users.










All of Unitronic’s Performance Hardware products are designed using our in-house 3D scanner and modeling software. With these industry-leading resources in-house at our disposal, design aspects and fitment tolerances are at the maximum precision of up to four one-thousands of an inch. The result ensures maximum fitment precision on each and every Unitronic Performance Hardware product. After platform constraints and OEM components are 3D scanned, all data is imported into our modeling software, where we can analyze and interact with the chassis constraints to design an upgraded performance-oriented exhaust system to fit these constraints, as mentioned, perfectly; while ensuring that technical aspects and engineering principles are deployed.

The exhaust gasses continue through the 200-cell metallic matrix high-flow catalysts, located in the factory position for maximum efficiency along with an OEM-inspired heat shields to reduce radiant heat dispersing into the engine bay.










Unitronic’s Downpipes are designed to utilize the OEM mounting locations to ensure a seamless direct bolt-on upgrade, while securely fastening the downpipes to the transmission. Unitronic’s Downpipes also features an 4-inch corrugated stainless steel flex section to further ensure long-term longevity and integrity.










Unitronic’s Exhaust Systems feature a unique v-band fastening system, using T316 stainless steel flanges and a locking ring to guarantee a centric alignment of the two v-band flanges to ensure a leak proof connection every time.










Throughout the research and development process of Unitronic’s Exhaust Systems, sound both in- and outside of the cabin is also a very important factor. Unitronic’s mufflers feature high density, high temperature glass fiber packing and are stamped with the Unitronic logo. These attributes combined ensure maximum performance and sportier sound is achieved, all while maintaining a comfortable tone inside the cabin. Existing at the rear, exhaust gasses pass through quad polished 3” double wall slash cut tips featuring an engraved Unitronic logo for a more aggressive, motorsports-esque look.




















Combine with Unitronic Stage 2 Performance Software boosting performance to *538HP / 585LB-TQ* on your Audi S6/S7 or *712HP / 707LB-TQ* on your RS6/RS7.

















*
FEATURES*







Direct bolt-on fitment with OEM mounting locations







2.5-inch T304 stainless steel tubing







T316 stainless steel flanges







200-cell metallic matrix high-flow catalysts







Factory catalyst position for maximum efficiency







OEM-inspired catalytic converter heat shields to reduce radiant heat







Proper Oxygen sensor placement







Corrugated stainless steel flex section







TIG welded construction







Unique v-band fastening system featuring Clampco® clamps







Straight-through, free flowing muffler design







Polished 3-inch double wall slash cut exhaust tips w/ engraved Unitronic logo

A*PPLICATIONS & PRICING*
Unitronic Downpipes for C7/C7.5 Audi S6, S7, RS6, RS7 & D4 A8/S8: *1499.99$ (USD)*
Unitronic Cat-Back Exhaust System for C7/C7.5 Audi S6: *2599.99$ (USD)*
Unitronic Turbo-Back Exhaust System for C7/C7.5 Audi S6: *3599.99$ (USD)*

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------

